# Fly Fishing Montana



## hunt24-7 (May 1, 2011)

I am looking at going out to montana and fish either the yellowstone, smith or big horn in the bozeman area at the end of July. But all the articles I read all they mention is guides and boats. I am not looking at getting a guide and looking at using waders. I was wondering if anyone has fished out there and can give me any advice. thanks


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive gone there once it was great we had a guide and a float boat but if you have ever used a float boat you would be fine without a guide. but i would float with a rented boat and then walk to fish from boat. you can walk from ramp a few hundred yards or you can float 9 or 13miles, i took the 13 it was awesome. http://www.bighornflyl.com


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

This bighorn is quite a drive from Bozeman. I have been there (although its been a few years)and I echo the previous post. Its access is limited to wade anglers, best off getting a guide or if you have any river knowledge at all, rent a boat. 
Bighorn is relatively easy to float unless the flows are outrageous like some years of high run off have been into late july (10k plus)
Yellowstone is even more limited to wade anglers and I'm not aware of anywhere that rents boats out there. Not sure about the Smith. Never fished it.
If you are stuck on wade fishing I'd look at the Gallatin. Madison or YNP waters. Simply awesome fishing in an awesome area with easy access to wading.
heres a website that might help. http://www.bigskyfishing.com/


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

you probaly no more than i do. i've been flyfishing in montana once and im from ND so it was good but ive seen better. i just got back from Alaska!!! king salmon r really fun and pink salmon are unlimited up there and artic grayling r like small rainbows small and floppy haha.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I got the urge to try Montana (read about the famous rivers as a teen and always wanted to try it)this year when friends invited me up for a week on the Beaverhead. I ended up going 3 times, but only fished the Beaverhead and the Madison. I had some good fishing at times, but it was real crowded most of the time. Still had fun. A friend just got an E-mail from a fly shop (the owner and him are friends) and he said he couldn't believe what he saw in the photo gallery. I guess there is a picture of me tying flies on the steering wheel of the Mallard Metro. This was an absolute necessity, since the fish were real picky and always changing up on us. There are other rivers worth fishing too, but everything was flooded most of the summer. I will say that while Montana is good, it does not live up to the hype. There are better places to fish. If the fish were not being pounded 24-7, I think it would live up to the hype. I did get some impressive reports from Ft. Smith (Big Horn) for sheer numbers of fish though. Go fish and have a good time, just don't expect lots of big, easy fish. :thumb:


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't tell me you don't want to come to Montana to fish!


----------

